# Ultimate Fire Warrior thread II



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Even though it's likely that Ultimate Fire Warrior is forgotten by now, I'm still gonna finish this story!
For those of you who didn't see my 'I'm Back' thread it's here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=27597

Like I said there, good to be home! *is still fighting off angry Heretics and doing quite well*

Anyway...
The next part! Onward! *is knocked out by thomas2, chrisman007 and Lord Sinkoran*

The Dawn Blade slowly started to transform right in front of O'Shasdet and Farsight. It shifted into a huge sword, slightly bigger than the original Dawn Blade, with a bright silver blade and hilt. The handle was wrapped completely in white cloth inscribed with blue runes that appeared to be some kind of ancient language and similar runes were engraved into the blade. Farsight quickly grabbed it and slashed at an Ork. A thick blue line generated as the blade slashed which stayed for a fraction of a second and then disappeared. The Ork had been cut into two neat halves and the actual cut line still glowed blue on both halves. Farsight leapt out of the trench and charged straight into the Ork hordes, followed by O'Shasdet who was cutting down the greenskins with his Gra'Tarke.

WITH O'VAXUS

"Gahh!" O'Yelipwa shouted as he was charged at by a rusted Necron. He slashed out and the Necron fell to the ground with a huge slash across it's cold, mechanical face. O'Vaxus shot and hit a Dark Eldar, blasting it's weapon out of it's hand. He hated to admit it but they were well and truly screwed. They were surrounded on all sides and being shot at with full force. Suddenly a Chaos Baneblade fired it's main cannon at him and that was when he was sure he was dead. But something slashed across the oncoming projectile and it exploded in mid-air, killing several Chaos Marines. Someone clad in jet-black armour which appeared to be a hybrid of hard leather and metal landed beside him, a dagger in each hand...

End of Final Chapter part 2
(I love leaving you guys on cliffhangers... *evil laugh*)
*is knocked out again by a well-aimed Daemonic Weapon shot by Katie Drake*


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

hmm firewarrior...ultimate those two words dont go hand in hand. but anyway the story is pretty good =] far fetched but good XD +rep for the return


----------

